# 50th Anniversary of US manned space flight



## jis (May 6, 2011)

In case we did not notice..... Yesterday was the 50th anniversary of US manned space flight - the flight of the _Freedom 7_ with _Alan Shepard_ on board..

Read about the anniversary of the 15 minute flight here.


----------



## Ryan (May 6, 2011)

All of these anniversaries just make the fact that we're apparently giving up on manned spaceflight that much more depressing.


----------



## jis (May 6, 2011)

Ryan said:


> All of these anniversaries just make the fact that we're apparently giving up on manned spaceflight that much more depressing.


Ironically, the only country that regularly launches people into space now is the one that was the first to do so. It is possible that China will become much more regular in that department, and perhaps India too at some point.

Hopefully privatized manned space missions will take off in the US some day - though possibly mostly as a tourism thing for the filthy rich. But manned scientific missions into space sadly seems to be something that won't happen from the US any more, unless something changes in the national mindset, and the country can get over the implicit defeatism ("no-can-do"-ism) that it appears to suffer from these days, interspersed by chants of "USA, USA" to boost ones spirit!.

Anyway an interesting blog on the subject is this one titled "_The great endeavour: 50 year U.S. manned space program comes to an end_".


----------



## rrdude (May 6, 2011)

jis said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > All of these anniversaries just make the fact that we're apparently giving up on manned spaceflight that much more depressing.
> ...


As soon as India, Russia, or China "does something" up in space, that in some way (either for real or perceived) threatens the United States security, you can bet your arse that the DOD will be pushing for more $$$ to "get back in the game".

Or, if some private company somehow figures out a way to extract some type of precious material from the moon, or other "body", we'll be back in again too......

But geeze, what a colossal waste of what we have already invested.........


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 11, 2011)

*shrugs* The US is a country in her death throes. Al Qaeda, we don't need you to destroy us! We are doing perfectly fine on our own, thanks.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (May 12, 2011)

We ain't dead yet.

SPACEX WINS NASA CONTRACT TO COMPLETE DEVELOPMENT OF SUCCESSOR TO THE SPACE SHUTTLE

SpaceX main page.


----------



## jis (May 13, 2011)

PetalumaLoco said:


> We ain't dead yet.
> 
> SPACEX WINS NASA CONTRACT TO COMPLETE DEVELOPMENT OF SUCCESSOR TO THE SPACE SHUTTLE
> 
> SpaceX main page.


Glad to learn that. Thanks!


----------

